
Airbnb hosts are building their own direct booking websites in revolt - dionmanu
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/05/06/airbnb-hosts-are-building-their-own-direct-booking-websites-in-revolt.html
======
rogerkirkness
Similar to sellers leaking from Amazon > Shopify. Reintermediation is the
first step to digital enablement. Not necessarily the last step...

